# Does your cat/dog know what day of week it is?



## applecruncher (Apr 12, 2019)

This morning I was lazy and slow getting started, and my cat seemed very impatient for me to get it in gear and get her breakfast.

When Bella is eating, NOTHING interrupts her; she's totally focused.....except....

As I poured my coffee I heard the sound of the garbage truck outside. Bella stopped eating, her ears perked, and she FLEW to the large living room window so she could sit on the ledge and watch that big yellow truck load the dumpsters.  It was too funny. :laugh: Then she went back to the kitchen to finish breakfast.

I've seen her do this before.  Today is Friday, but when there's a holiday trash pick up day changes.

Recycle pick up is every other Tuesday and it's a different truck; I'm gonna watch and see if she gets excited, but the truck usually comes later in the morning or early afternoon.

OTOH I could just ask her what day it is and if she says "I'm a cat - how would I know?" I'll have my answer.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 13, 2019)

Jezebel totally knows what day it is. Every morning at 6am,on the dot,she brays (LOUDLY),telling us it`s time to get up. But on the weekends,she doesn`t bray until 9am. Cracks us up.

We have a granny unit on our property-although it`s across the road. There is a new tenant living there and he just loves Jez. Tells my husband that he is astounded every day at how when she hears Wes` truck coming up the road-before he is even in sight-she starts braying. He can`t believe that she can tell when it`s him and not somebody else coming up the road.

For the record,she doesn`t bray when I drive up the road,since Wes is the one who feeds her most of the time.

Here are a couple of pics of Jez,Applecruncher. My good pics of her are locked in my wonky computer and I can`t get to them,but I took these yesterday morning because she was playing in her water trough,and if you look really closely to the right of her head,one of my orange kitties was sitting right there watching her. The cats love her.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 13, 2019)

Lots of room for her to roam around.

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 13, 2019)

Hubby always opens the gate and lets her just wander. She doesn`t go very far-doesn`t leave the property. I don`t like her to be out long this time of year though-too much green grass isn`t good for her.

At our old house,I did something really dumb (left a gate in a far corral open) and she got out overnight. Could have been disastrous if she had gone down to the road. But she didn`t. In the morning we found her standing right by her own gate (which was closed),just waiting to get in for some water.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 13, 2019)

I needed to refresh my memory on what a braying donkey sounds like.

I googled a video.  Now I know!  :lofl:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I needed to refresh my memory on what a braying donkey sounds like.
> 
> I googled a video.  Now I know!  :lofl:



I should walk outside and record some audio for you..

All our neighbors have donkeys...They keep the coyotes away.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 13, 2019)

I think the Beagle I had as a kid could. Every afternoon at about 5:45 he would sit on the third basement step so he could see out of the cellar window to watch for my Dads car to pull in the driveway . My Dad only had one day off which was Wednesday. My dog never sat there on that day.


----------

